# OT: How about the Rockets?



## TRACIELOVESCOMETS (May 14, 2003)

2-0 baby!


----------



## 4ever_bball_fan (Aug 5, 2004)

They have really helped themselves by taking two in Dallas.

Keep up the good work guys!!! T-Mac RULES!!! :bsmile:


----------



## Cometsbiggestfan (May 14, 2003)

Can you say Choke City? :no:


----------



## 4ever_bball_fan (Aug 5, 2004)

Yes, they choaked two games away...but, let's not be fair weather fans. :boohoo:


----------



## Cometsbiggestfan (May 14, 2003)

4ever_bball_fan said:


> Yes, they choaked two games away...but, let's not be fair weather fans. :boohoo:



I'm still a fan but I'll be very disappointed if we lose this series. I've been with this team all season. I'll hate to see them not make it to the semis.


----------



## K-DaWg (Jul 3, 2005)

u guys lost the game hahahaha dallas lost to the suns but atleast they passed the 1st round (TRACY) hahahaha


----------

